# Fahrrad Markt Zukunft 2010



## JENSeits (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

meine Schwester studiert in Bremen, und erzählte mir grade was von diesem "Fahrradmarkt der Zukunft" ... ist das was ansehnliches, wo es sich lohnt als mtb-ler hinzufahren?
Nen paar Informationen kommen schon aus der Internetseite heraus, aber nicht genug, ich würde gerne eure Erfahrungen hören  ... http://www.fahrrad-markt-zukunft.de/bremen.allgemein.html


Danke & Liebe Grüße

Jens


----------



## Geestraider (7. Januar 2010)

das ist keine reine bikemesse. fahrräder sind nur ein teil davon. wenn du nur speziell an mtb´s interessiert bist lohnt sich das nicht, zumindest wenn du ne weite anreise hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. Januar 2010)

aso, danke 

mhm weitere Anreise wäre relativ, ne Zugfahrt für 20 Euro für hin und zurück und dazu wiedermal in Bremen sein ... aber das lass ich dann wohl lieber ... Danke


----------



## Geestraider (7. Januar 2010)

die letzten jahre fand in verbindung mit der messe auch immer die norddeutsche trial meisterschaft statt. falls einen sowas interessiert, ist schon ganz lustig zu sehen, wo man überall mit dem bike rüber kommt 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf1_2gQnvY8&feature=related"]YouTube- Trial-Fahrrad NDM Bremen 2009 PART1[/ame]


----------



## JENSeits (7. Januar 2010)

aso, weist du ob's deises jahr auch so is? das wäre shcon interessant! ... also trial hab ich mal unter mtb gezählt


----------



## Geestraider (7. Januar 2010)

sieht so aus. im rahmenprogramm soll sogar die deutsche skateboard meisterschaft stattfinden
steht zumindest auf der homepage


----------

